# Power supply: 230V or 115v?



## brandonclone1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering about my computer's power supply. The other day my computer instantly shut off without warning, and would not turn back on. I cleaned the fans and a crazy amount of dust came out, which tells me they probably stopped working a while back and that my computer overheated and shut off for protection. Even after cleaning it would still not start up, so I figured my power supply needs to be replaced. However, I discovered this tiny switch with two options, 230v and 115v. Upon switching FROM 115v TO 230v, my computer was able to start up and run properly. I assume there is now either more or less power running my computer, and need to know if this is safe. Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

In the US it should be 115v and in Europe 230v. If it's not working at 115v in the US you should get a new PSU.


----------



## brandonclone1 (Jun 10, 2013)

V is volts right? Do you mean that outlets here (US) put out only 115v or does that mean my power supply receives that much? If my computer will start up at 230 but not 115 then is it receiving too much power? I don't want to break the thing. I need details please, my knowledge of computers and electronics only goes so far.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Is everything else you have plugged in working OK ? Take a lamp and plug it in to the same outlet as the PC. Does the bulb "blow" (burn out) as soon as you turn it on ?

Not likely the problem with your outlets, but something is wrong with the power supply. Set to 230Volts, it should not work.

The only thing in the standard US home in the electric range, electric dryer.
230v outlets are much bigger.

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

US standard is 115V. Your PSU needs to be replaced with a good quality unit of equal or greater power.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Check your computer manual to see if it's supposed to have dual voltage capability as it was working okay originally on 115V.

If there's nothing in the manual, then I think you should contact the manufacturer for advice as one of the transformers must have gone down (if it has) for it to now be working on the alternate voltage, but I would have thought that you would have needed a 230V supply for that setting to function.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PSU has a 115V and 230V switch, I would have to assume it has dual voltage capacity.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was wondering also if it was just a standardized psu depending on the market it was sold in and pre-set before leaving the factory, otherwise specific safety instructions would need to be given for its initialization.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PC worked previously with the PSU set at 115V, and apparently for some time since a "crazy amount of dust came out", so it would be a safe assumption 115V was the correct setting.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Agreed and I think contacting the manufacturer for advice would be a good option to prevent possible further damage.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OP is located in the US where 115V is the standard and the PSU worked properly for some time.
If the PSU will not work using the 115v setting, it is obviously a problem and if it is under warranty I would also recommend contacting the manufacturer. 
If not, simply replace it with a good quality unit of equal or greater power.


----------

